# fantasy boxing pics



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

another one of my imported threads...

few i found...none of these are my work.

welterweight champion of the world 1946 sugar ray robinson

vs.

welterweight champion of the world 2007 floyd mayweather jr










tyson 1997 vs rocky marciano 1955...










george foreman heavyweight champ 1973

vs.

lennox lewis heavyweight champ 1999...


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

my personal favourite....originally posted by longcount.....amazing work..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

these are fantastic, great work my man


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

of the fights we have so far I'm picking:

Robinson to beat Mayweather

Tyson to beat Marciano (that's my toughest call here)

Lewis to beat Foreman

Ali to beat Tyson

Mayweather to beat Pacquiao


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

so...this is for you then teeto


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

hahaha is that the cheap shot? Brilliant pic man, these are quality.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

this one is my own creation...but its not right..mannys too big in it, the wee terrier


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Great pics haha Photoshop skills


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

not that it'll happen anyway...and if it does they'll both be shot by the time it does..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

@doug.ie

reminding me of leonard hagler, hagler chasing srl his whole life, then finally getting the fight when he was shot to fck... shame... im not as hyped about the fight as i was couple years ago, the marquez fight put a dampener on it for me...

side note... come on the boys 2nite, im half irish


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

who takes it ??


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Slightly off topic but don't you reckon that pic of sugar Ray looks very much like floyd facially?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


Great poster. Wouldn't Lamotta be too big for Gatti though? Or would it be closer with same day weigh ins?


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

from a poster on esb called thejokerswild..


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

There were some great pictures on the old ESB thread. This shit is great.


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Just found this on my photobucket










Poster I did a few years back for the much anticipated rematch


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

And this one


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Those are some cracking pictures. :yep The LaMotta-Cerdan one is awesome.


----------



## HourglassUppercut (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing work, might nick the Tyson Marciano one for my FB timeline..


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Excellent work, they look amazing


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

Might do a Khan Mayweather one :hey


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

lol @ pacquio marquez

and the two brothers fighting, wow, could you imagine :yikes


----------



## Meast (Jun 3, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Yiddle (Jul 10, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice work [email protected] the Manny vs Juan 50 one!!!!


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

@doug.ie

Fair play, some of these are fucking awesome.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

ward-calzhage
judah-mosley
malignaggi-mosley
hagler-bhop
louis-ali

AWEMOTHERFUCKINGSOME!!!

never seen those photos in the other site.


Keep the thread going, you sir are a gent and a scholar.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome pics


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnthonyW (Jun 2, 2012)

Technically was fantasy when created. And also technically not mine (apart from the War hats).


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice work mate :thumbsup


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


Love this :clap:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Those posters are quality, cheers for posting. :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wicked job man!!!..Bravo....Special co headline! 

Can you recommend a you tube video that can show someone who is gash on photo shop a good video to learn from?????


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## fightscorecollector (Jul 7, 2012)

Those Holyfield - Frazier ones are the best...it my all time fantasy fight


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

doug.ie said:


>


:lol: Bayless.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

lol @ kenny bayless!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Stop biting my style, bro.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love for someone to create a Lomachenko-Rigondeaux one.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice thread man, can't see a lot of the earlier posts though just getting a wee green box.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

following are some i found on facebook..


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

stolen from another thread.... posted by @Theron..


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

doug.ie said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Greb vs Hagler










Robinson vs Hagler


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

or...


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

doug.ie said:


> or...


:happy:cheers


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

September, 2015.

Thirtyfive seconds into round three:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Who's your Daddy?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

doug.ie said:


>


there is absolutely no way that floyd would ever fight tommy hearns let alone fight him with cleto reyes gloves.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is absolutely no way that floyd would ever fight tommy hearns let alone fight him with cleto reyes gloves.


Only because an 80s boxer will have no way of competing against modern boxers.
Hearns would get KTFO by guys like Antonin Decarie, Floyd only fights the best.


----------

